# Buying First Round Baler



## Brenda Kay (Oct 22, 2010)

I need some advice on selecting my first round baler. I've narrowed it down to 3 balers. 1. 2010 RB464 with 19000 bales on it but it has all new bearings, sprockets, chains, and belts for $8000. 2. 2011 BR7070 with 8800 bales on it for $12000 3. 2013 BR7070 Silage Special with 13000 bales for $12,000. I have no idea if these are good prices or if one is a better deal than the others. Recommendation? Anything I should be looking for? Thank you for your help.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Brenda,
lots of good advice to be had. Don't be afraid to ask. I'll start by giving you my thoughts on it. Save your money and buy good hay! 
If you've never owned a bailer, you don't know what trouble is, especially since you are shopping used balers. I've never met a person who hasn't had trouble with bailers. I think if you put a pencil to the equation you would come out better buying your hay. And, if you are considering bailing for others to make extra income. When the hay season and weather cooperate and you do well in production, so does everyone else. You can't sell it. When hay season is bad and you make nothing , everyone else does bad and wants to buy bales, but there are none to be found at the right price.
Then there are cutters, rakes, fluffers and tractors to run all of them.
You can't give me a bailer. i've finally learned that my time is more important and valuable to me. My 2 cents!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

As for the two models you are considering, I view them as essentially the same so condition, parts and service availability, and features that most meet your requirements would be the dictating factors. I would pull oil samples from the gearboxes and have them analyzed to give you an indication of wear before buying. But read on to see what I would consider in the purchase process.
My recommendation regarding round balers is to talk to local hay farmers and custom hay baling operators in your area before narrowing your scope to just those units you list. They will have recommendations regarding durability in the field and with the crop conditions you have, and more importantly the service life and follow on support you will have available. You will need to assess your on-farm repair capabilities and availability of critical parts because balers break only when you are using them, and windows to be back up and operational are very narrow or crop quality diminishes rapidly.
Talk to the operators about belt and bearing life, belts tend to start failing at about 7,000 bales, but on the better machines from Krone, AGCO, and Vermeer they usually last twice that or longer. Bearings that require daily greasing tend to last far longer than the sealed bearings (if they are serviced), and gearboxes can fail in a season or last for many seasons based on maintenance and operator skill. Really focus on gearbox life, nothing is worse than a failed $10,000 to $20,000 gearbox in the middle of baling season. Just replacement availability can shut the machine down for weeks as dealers tend to no longer stock parts. The bearing and gearbox wear issues make it important to carry an infrared thermometer and check bearing and gearbox temperatures during your lunch and at day end when everything is hot from operating the unit. 
After you have talked to local hay producers and/or custom balers, prepare a list of your requirements, the kind of chamber (fixed or variable), endless belts or laced (endless tend to last longer, but are not field replaceable unless replaced by laced belts), size of bales, the tractor horsepower required, and the size and weight of your tractor so you are considering a baler that you can safely operate. Then you get to baler features such as pre-cutter knives, any silage package, need for a bale ramp, remote hydraulic controls, and so forth. 
Visit the dealers, even if you are going to buy elsewhere. You do not want a discontinued model without parts being readily available. The dealers with the most balers in the commercial farm fields in your area usually indicate good product support and high customer confidence.
Focus on your ability to handle and store the bales, as that sets forth size and operating limitations in itself.
Now you are ready to list the specifications of what you need, and the brands with the support and parts in the size unit required.
As for particular brands and models, use the information collected from the operators to which you talked to make a list of qualifying balers. Use the resources of Fastline.com, Tractorspecs.com, and Tractorhouse.com to obtain detailed information on particular balers along with pricing. 
Lastly, consider where the unit will be stored when not being used. Parking them in the weather dramatically shortens their life. Storing under a tarp ruins bearings from trapped moisture.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you haying for your own purposes, or are you haying to sell? If it's for yourself, have you considered perhaps bartering with a neighbour to bale your hay for you?


----------

